# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Предлагаю работу >  Работа для музыканта с нормальным вокалом в Германии

## krater

Всем доброго времени суток! На Новогодний вечер ищу музыканта с нормальными вокальными данными.Работа на Северо-Западе Германии. Зал от 100 до 150 мест...аппарат имеется.Если есть интерес...пишите!:eek:

----------


## krater

Всем спасибо! Тему закрываю, музыкант есть.

----------


## skidkinhr

спасибо.

----------

